# Really sore!



## thome (Oct 4, 2001)

Along with my rectal prolase,IBS, and leaking bladder!







I have a sore spot on the inside of my right leg, right where underware elastic sits.I have looked in the mirror (not easy







) It looks like one of my many stretch marks. It is very sore. Has anyone had this? What did you do. It seems so not important compared to my other health issues. But it is driving me crazy! And going without underware is not a choice I can make.t


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Maybe you can look into another cut of underwear? There's bikini, low cut, high rise, etc. Maybe one would not hit the same spot or would rub less. Also maybe getting some stuff I use when I shave my bikini area when I go see my guy, it's got a bit of a local anesthetic in it, it's a gel and it really helps with pain. Hope one of those works.


----------



## thome (Oct 4, 2001)

I have tried all sorts of underware. They all have a seam in the same place. A numbing cream sounds good as a short term relief, but how about long term? Getting home and into my PJ's is the highlight of my day!







Any one else experience this?T


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I wonder if you could have some small piece of soft cloth sewn in where it rubs to act as a bumper or something like that so it's not straight elastic on the sore spot. Maybe trying to have a seamstress cut a small notch out of the underwear there to avoid the sore spot? Have you tried different fabrics for the underwear such as silk versus cotton? Sometimes I have problems with the cotton underwear, but I don't with silk. This may sound strange, but another reason I shave the bikini region is because of the hair, sometimes between the elastic and the hair, it creates sore spots. The gel I use is called Bikini Zone gel. It has a 2% lidocaine solution in it. Maybe experimenting with different size underwear too? Maybe a bigger size would be less restrictive? (I'm just brainstorming here, so if the idea sounds strange, I'm just throwing anything and everything that pops into my head out).


----------



## thome (Oct 4, 2001)

Thanks for the ideas. I will keep shopping and trying new underware.Silk sounds good to me. I had someone suggest that it might be a vericose vein and not a stretch mark?T


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm really not familiar with vericose veins at all, but I guess it could be possible. I like my silk underwear. It's very comfortable.


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Could it possibly be chafing? I get a sore spot on my inner thighs sometimes if I'm wearing clothes that rub, and I get too hot and start to sweat. Monistat has recently come out with some kind of anti-chafing cream..... I'm curious to try it, but haven't yet. Maybe something along that line would help.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Along the chafing line, runners stores have this anti-chafing lube that runners use in certain areas to protect themselves during marathons and such. Some also use good old vaseline, but I think the runners lubes are better.


----------



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

How about trying boxers? Get a small (or whatever size fits) maybe silk pair of them. Can't hurt to try.


----------

